# spurring up small diameter wood??



## Customcuts (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a pin oak tree to take down next week which is going to require quiet a bit of rigging of long narrow limbs.... I plan on tying everything from the tops,of the limbs in order to drop the limbs vertically to avoid roof damage to the house that sits right under it... My question is im going to have to spur alot of wood and most of it will be about 4 inches and some smaller.. I weigh about 210 with all my gear on, what is the smallest wood I could spur without breaking any limbs. I will be using 2 t.i.p..'s.. Thanks in advance.... Tree is about 40ft tall limbs are pretty tall and lanky..View attachment 233284
View attachment 233286


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 12, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> I have a pin oak tree to take down next week which is going to require quiet a bit of rigging of long narrow limbs.... I plan on tying everything from the tops,of the limbs in order to drop the limbs vertically to avoid roof damage to the house that sits right under it... My question is im going to have to spur alot of wood and most of it will be about 4 inches and some smaller.. I weigh about 210 with all my gear on, what is the smallest wood I could spur without breaking any limbs. I will be using 2 t.i.p..'s.. Thanks in advance.... Tree is about 40ft tall limbs are pretty tall and lanky..View attachment 233284
> View attachment 233286



I see nothing of concern with that tree, I weigh 270 without my gear and would have no issues. Go as high as you can on the central leaser tie off and swing out to the outer limbs and cut. Dont take offense to this but are you pretty new to climbing?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't see a problem but if you're worried find a good TIP and keep most of your weight on climb line having done that you can walk on some pretty skinny limbs but like Stihl asked if you are fairly new to climbing do what you're comfortable doing.


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 12, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I see nothing of concern with that tree, I weigh 270 without my gear and would have no issues. Go as high as you can on the central leaser tie off and swing out to the outer limbs and cut. Dont take offense to this but are you pretty new to climbing?



yeah id say im pretty new, I have been climbing for about a year and a half.. Im very confident in my abilities and my climbing gear. I was just curious to get others opinions. I have walked out on some small limbs but never went strait up on anything less that 4 inches. I will be keepng my, weight on my t.i.p.. Ill post a video of the removal when I do it.. Thanks fellas


----------



## tsouz007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> yeah id say im pretty new, I have been climbing for about a year and a half.. Im very confident in my abilities and my climbing gear. I was just curious to get others opinions. I have walked out on some small limbs but never went strait up on anything less that 4 inches. I will be keepng my, weight on my t.i.p.. Ill post a video of the removal when I do it.. Thanks fellas



It should be fine. Just follow all the advice above and it sounds like you are on the right track. Keep with what you are comfortable with but it'll be a good learning experience! Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 12, 2012)

Remember FTA? Just saying.
Jeff


----------



## deevo (Apr 12, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> I have a pin oak tree to take down next week which is going to require quiet a bit of rigging of long narrow limbs.... I plan on tying everything from the tops,of the limbs in order to drop the limbs vertically to avoid roof damage to the house that sits right under it... My question is im going to have to spur alot of wood and most of it will be about 4 inches and some smaller.. I weigh about 210 with all my gear on, what is the smallest wood I could spur without breaking any limbs. I will be using 2 t.i.p..'s.. Thanks in advance.... Tree is about 40ft tall limbs are pretty tall and lanky..View attachment 233284
> View attachment 233286



Looks like you might be able to set up a decent speedline there, get some stuff moving fast. What's to the front of it? Street? Yard? Hydro lines?


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 12, 2012)

deevo said:


> Looks like you might be able to set up a decent speedline there, get some stuff moving fast. What's to the front of it? Street? Yard? Hydro lines?



The tree is in the back yard, I could probly set up a speedline to another tree. Its going to be a real steep.angle tho but I guess it won't matter because the lawn isnt all that great.. I asked the customer why he wanted to cut the tree down and his answer was so the grass will grow...lol. I reminded him that trees add more value to the property and recommend he plant some Jazmin or some type of ground cover around the base of the tree with some metal edging or pavestones. His response was F**k it... Haha so its coming down Monday..


----------



## himiler (Apr 12, 2012)

The drought killed trees in the Dallas Fort Worth area are at first going to be good for business but as time passes they're going to just be dangerous. My son-in-law is a big guy so I'm climbing 2 of the 4 dead trees we have tomorrow, still it's a bit scary. THAT'S where the weight issue and TIP get to be critical. I'm just praying neither one of us will ever be posting from a hospital bed or worse. I'm new (very new) to climbing and expect I'll say the same even after 3 or 4 years. 
Don't remember who posted it, but someone here said you can either have 15 years experience or 1 years experience 15 times over. I'm taking that to heart.
Steve


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 13, 2012)

himiler said:


> The drought killed trees in the Dallas Fort Worth area are at first going to be good for business but as time passes they're going to just be dangerous. My son-in-law is a big guy so I'm climbing 2 of the 4 dead trees we have tomorrow, still it's a bit scary. THAT'S where the weight issue and TIP get to be critical. I'm just praying neither one of us will ever be posting from a hospital bed or worse. I'm new (very new) to climbing and expect I'll say the same even after 3 or 4 years.
> Don't remember who posted it, but someone here said you can either have 15 years experience or 1 years experience 15 times over. I'm taking that to heart.
> Steve



Have u worked any of the tornado damage that came thru?? We have been working in Arlington cleaning up ALOT of trees... And I was amazed at how many ”tree guys” are nothing more than hacks at best! in, one day I witnessed 4 different guys working on the same street as us that didn't use ropes or saddles to climb... I even saw a guy get hit with a limb while walking on the roof and almost got knocked off the roof.. I have it on video.. Im, about to post it.... It really Burns my ass to see these no skill having fly by night hackjobs get jobs!


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 13, 2012)

Take care of your legs calves when ya spuring in close you can easy stick your self, nay worry you'll do it once hmm perhaps twice like me, its a neat hole heals fast.


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 13, 2012)

*top notch tree service*

Top notch tree service - YouTube

These are some of the guys I was talking about... This is the ropeless arborist!


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Apr 13, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Top notch tree service - YouTube
> 
> These are some of the guys I was talking about... This is the ropeless arborist!



Wow that was somethin else. Looked like he was tryin to slide "into home" when he took that dive after gettin hit.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Apr 15, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> I have a pin oak tree to take down next week which is going to require quiet a bit of rigging of long narrow limbs.... I plan on tying everything from the tops,of the limbs in order to drop the limbs vertically to avoid roof damage to the house that sits right under it... My question is im going to have to spur alot of wood and most of it will be about 4 inches and some smaller.. I weigh about 210 with all my gear on, what is the smallest wood I could spur without breaking any limbs. I will be using 2 t.i.p..'s.. Thanks in advance.... Tree is about 40ft tall limbs are pretty tall and lanky..View attachment 233284
> View attachment 233286





I have thought of buying these since I put a nice hole in my $200.00 boots and almost my ankle. 

http://www.wesspur.com/Spurs/spur-accessories.html
scroll to bottom of page after clicking

You have a few major arteries in your ankle and foot. If you were to hit one you could bleed out pretty quick. Also I agree with what everyone else said. As long as you have a sturdy tip and distribute your weight between tip and limb your walking, you shouldn't have a problem. Be safe!


----------



## since16 (Apr 15, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Top notch tree service - YouTube
> 
> These are some of the guys I was talking about... This is the ropeless arborist!



U didnt take that video u just posted a trailer from the new three stooges movie. Haha!


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 29, 2012)

*a short clip*

Light rigging over house - YouTube


I didn't make a notch cut on this limb because I didn't want it to swing out into an antenna mounted on the chimney, and I didn't want the wind to catch it and take it out of my 
control.

Big Wood chucked installed! - YouTube

This is the lowering device setup I used. It worked perfectly


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 29, 2012)

*another clip of a 30 ft limb i rigged down using dual rigging lines.*

Big limb double rigged - YouTube

I'm sure some guys on here will hate on this video and the way I do things but I know some of you will appreciate it. This was rigged down with (2) 5/8ths rigging ropes and my custom device.
Thanks for watching


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 29, 2012)

*Picture of the central leader*

View attachment 236183
View attachment 236183


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey good job on getting it done... but really? "Im way up there" and "done with precision". Ive jumped out of trees higher then that and precision?, not sure you really knew where anything was going to go. I understand your learning but keep your head even with your ability level. There is a ton of stuff that could be torn apart in your videos but I am going to resist doing so. Just dont get ahead of yourself and get cocky thats when people get hurt.


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 29, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hey good job on getting it done... but really? "Im way up there" and "done with precision". Ive jumped out of trees higher then that and precision?, not sure you really knew where anything was going to go. I understand your learning but keep your head even with your ability level. There is a ton of stuff that could be torn apart in your videosi but I am going to resist doing so. Just dont get ahead of yourself and get cocky thats when people get hurt.



Yeah ill admit its not very high to most of u guys who climb 100+ft. Trees but trees around here are mostly in the 40 to 50 ft range. There are some a lot taller here but none that I have gotten to climb. Thanks for watching, and I hope to get better with each job. 

Thanks for not ripping on me man. And thanks for the advice


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 30, 2012)

For a newbie rookie looks good nuff to me Customcuts. Yer not elegant nor smooth yet, but you got the tools ideas and the job awareness. Have look at arborpod vids may be some ideas. you take care.


[video=youtube;rtBqzz38EkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtBqzz38EkI[/video]


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 30, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> For a newbie rookie looks good nuff to me Customcuts. Yer not elegant nor smooth yet, but you got the tools ideas and the job awareness. Have look at arborpod vids may be some ideas. you take care.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, I have been in this industry for a very short time (3) yrs and I am really passionateabout it. I am constantly studying and researching the latest techniques and practices to become the best I can be. Like stihl-o-matic said there is a ton of stuff to pick apart in my videos, so thanks for not doing so. If u saw what my competition was like u would understand why I might be a little over confident. There are guys with 15+yrs exp. That still don't even own not 1 rigging block and use their rigging lines as climbing lines. Some of them don't even wear a saddle or any kind of rope to climb. So I love working side by side with them out in the field because they make me shine.
> ...


----------



## Customcuts (May 1, 2012)

*Felling*

OAK FELL - YouTube

The last of the oak........it finally went down as it had only about an inch of holding wood/hinge. I had 2 felling wedges and a pull line setup.!


----------



## Customcuts (May 1, 2012)

*more of my work.*

Mulberry removal - YouTube

A short video of a mulberry removal I did a couple of weeks ago. I know the video quality sucks so please excuse that. Thanks for watching.


----------



## derwoodii (May 2, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> OAK FELL - YouTube
> 
> The last of the oak........it finally went down as it had only about an inch of holding wood/hinge. I had 2 felling wedges and a pull line setup.!



Perhaps in hindsight you could have lashed that the pull line to the tree next to your groundy. Eye the rope as a pully to let you put leverage on the line. Then your groundii only has to lean on the rope for the final fall. Beware when you yanking and tugging a rope to pull over a large upright trunk it can get a motion and then go backwards on ya. So I like to secure a pull line as not to allow any back swing and save crews effort in the heave ho.

Your scaff and back cut,,,, hmm well plenty of time to practice and improve but its all good and yer on ya way lad:msp_biggrin:


----------



## TreePointer (May 2, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Top notch tree service - YouTube
> 
> These are some of the guys I was talking about... This is the ropeless arborist!



I thought I heard "Yakety Sax" playing in the background. 

Actually, that was scary.


----------



## Customcuts (May 7, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Perhaps in hindsight you could have lashed that the pull line to the tree next to your groundy. Eye the rope as a pully to let you put leverage on the line. Then your groundii only has to lean on the rope for the final fall. Beware when you yanking and tugging a rope to pull over a large upright trunk it can get a motion and then go backwards on ya. So I like to secure a pull line as not to allow any back swing and save crews effort in the heave ho.
> 
> Your scaff and back cut,,,, hmm well plenty of time to practice and improve but its all good and yer on ya way lad:msp_biggrin:



Yes, for some reason my groundies always want to jerk on the rope and everytime I tell them done jerk, keep constant pressure. I will usually set the pull line up on a come-along tied to a neighboring tree or thru a pulley if there isn't a tree available in a good spot.

Pull line setup on a leaning pine - YouTube


----------



## derwoodii (May 7, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Yes, for some reason my groundies always want to jerk on the rope and everytime I tell them done jerk, keep constant pressure. I will usually set the pull line up on a come-along tied to a neighboring tree or thru a pulley if there isn't a tree available in a good spot.
> 
> Pull line setup on a leaning pine - YouTube



That pull line set up was tip top, like I done it myself :biggrin: Beware, you got to judge with care when to say a learner out guns your gear and wont come back over or may slab/chair up as you torque up the presser.


----------



## arborist (May 10, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Yes, for some reason my groundies always want to jerk on the rope and everytime I tell them done jerk, keep constant pressure.



If i may be so bold;
The reason may be in the way your teaching/instructing your ground persons.


Whenever you see them do this;
a.)Turn your saw off and stop cutting.
b.)Help them bring the line up tight with your field come-a-long system.
c.)Sit down with your ground man and explain the importance again of not rocking the tree.Wait until you clearly feel he/she understands that his actions are unacceptable before continuing.Don't make this moment brief either.Even if not much else is said,allow at least 5 minutes of quiet time to pass.They will understand production halt was on them for doing something incorrectly,and this moment will remain with them.
d.)If you see this again,use judgement as to which you feel may be safer,but if at all possible,stop cutting and have them stop immediately.Sit them back down and use a much stronger,though still professional voice and manner.Be firm with your instructions,and let them know your not asking. 
e.)Repeat this process as much as needed.What you will find helps you, is stopping all production and letting the importance of your instruction be the primary focus.Keep your cool,but make your point firm and the ground person will understand he has but one option,that's to follow instruction only.Production halts when he/she doesn't.
f.) If you have another ground person performing another work duty,ask them to stop and join your conversion.Your not trying to embarrass anyone,your objective is to give clear important instruction.Total production halt,gives strong power to the importance of your words at this time.

Give this a try whenever your giving instructions.I think you'll see a drastic and fast learning curve with your ground crew.
You'll be amazed behind the power of one whisper quiet 5 minute production halt, right in the middle of an important arboricultural procedure (when safe to do so.):msp_smile:


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 10, 2012)

Who has time to keep stopping to do this?


----------



## arborist (May 10, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Who has time to keep stopping to do this?



You'll find you wont need to after just a few sessions,thus greatly increasing long term production.:msp_smile:


----------



## Customcuts (May 11, 2012)

arborist said:


> If i may be so bold;
> The reason may be in the way your teaching/instructing your ground persons.
> 
> 
> ...




Very well put, I will definitely give this a try. Thanks


----------



## Customcuts (May 13, 2012)

*video of removal*

Alright, here it is. I know my editing isn't the best and I'm sure there is a few things I did that you guys would have done different and I am still new to this so pleeeeese take it easy on me. Afterall I am on this site to better myself and become more knowledgeable in safe practices.

Pin oak helmet cam - YouTube 

Thanks again for all you guys advice.


----------



## derwoodii (May 13, 2012)

Alright looks good going well, a few hints if I may. 

get a helmet on your groundie
find him some saw chaps 
some hi viz shirts may help and looks the pro part as well 
I use a shorter saw strap than you, seems a wee to long. Suits your self here its just an observation 
Chain brake on after task please its a good habit to get 



Take care, I hope your making money as all your trees have been tricky location and sets.


----------



## Customcuts (May 13, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Alright looks good going well, a few hints if I may.
> 
> get a helmet on your groundie
> find him some saw chaps
> ...



I am actually waiting on my order of shirts, I originally had blue ones I got last year but as I'm sure u know shirts in this line of work get woreout pretty quick. Next ones will be hi viz green with reflective stripes and logo on back. I also have helmets and chaps but for what ever reason I haven't really enforced them as much this year as I did last. Which I know is a bad thing. I usually only make video of interesting jobs and not the basic trim jobs or small removals. Also this year I am finally getting pretty good on estimating how long jobs are going to take. It wasn't so nice the first couple of years I was wrong on estimated time a few times and not the good wrong either...... I think I'm getting the hang of it, like a said I'm still pretty new and have never worked for a big tree company who trained me or anything like that. Everything I know has been self taught through online research like this site and YouTube videos then practicing at my parents property on a couple of acres of oak trees in non critical situations. So I really appreciate all the feedback. Now I'm finally making some decent bucks.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## no tree to big (May 13, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Alright, here it is. I know my editing isn't the best and I'm sure there is a few things I did that you guys would have done different and I am still new to this so pleeeeese take it easy on me. Afterall I am on this site to better myself and become more knowledgeable in safe practices.
> 
> Pin oak helmet cam - YouTube
> 
> Thanks again for all you guys advice.



:eek2: dropped saw, almost got speared by cut limbs 

why the question on spurring small wood when you never left the trunk? I think you need to take smaller pieces until you learn how stuff reacts up there. watch your rigging rope angles when you are under the crotch it is run through and you tip tie or half way up it is going to send the butt right at you if done wrong. DON'T LEAVE STUBS!!! those 3-4 foot stubs you were leaving do nothing for you but cause hand ups


----------



## Customcuts (May 13, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> :eek2: dropped saw, almost got speared by cut limbs
> 
> why the question on spurring small wood when you never left the trunk? I think you need to take smaller pieces until you learn how stuff reacts up there. watch your rigging rope angles when you are under the crotch it is run through and you tip tie or half way up it is going to send the butt right at you if done wrong. DON'T LEAVE STUBS!!! those 3-4 foot stubs you were leaving do nothing for you but cause hand ups



I did spur up some of the smaller limbs but didn't put it in video because of time. I took my saw off the lanyard that time because I had to reach out to cut that limb that came back at me. I cut it and went back behind the trunk to get out of the danger zone. And I actually left some of those stubs there to keep the limbs from possibly going back towards the house. Normally I wouldn't leave those stubs like that.... Thanks for the reply.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 13, 2012)

I must tread lightly because I was told this is the 101! I waited to respond. 
That was hard to watch. No offense.
Jeff


----------



## Customcuts (May 13, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I must tread lightly because I was told this is the 101! I waited to respond.
> That was hard to watch. No offense.
> 
> Like I said I'm pretty new to this,:msp_ohmy:
> sorry I don't measure up to your standards but thats Why I'm here,,, TO LEARN...


----------



## Customcuts (May 13, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Remember FTA? Just saying.
> Jeff



What is FTA ??


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 13, 2012)

Easy Weasy, 
I'm a good guy!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 13, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> What is FTA ??



'For The Action' , 
Do a search and laugh.
Jeff


----------



## Customcuts (May 13, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> 'For The Action' ,
> Do a search and laugh.
> Jeff



I guess the question would be who is FTA... LOL I know who it is now.. :msp_w00t:
Funny guy


----------



## no tree to big (May 13, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> I did spur up some of the smaller limbs but didn't put it in video because of time. I took my saw off the lanyard that time because I had to reach out to cut that limb that came back at me. I cut it and went back behind the trunk to get out of the danger zone. And I actually left some of those stubs there to keep the limbs from possibly going back towards the house. Normally I wouldn't leave those stubs like that.... Thanks for the reply.:msp_thumbup:



so you took the saw off the lanyard, that just makes it ok to drop a 500 dollar saw? new guy or not don't drop your saw and being new is an even better reason to not drop expensive stuff, less cash in the bank to replace that stuff...


----------



## Customcuts (May 13, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> so you took the saw off the lanyard, that just makes it ok to drop a 500 dollar saw? new guy or not don't drop your saw and being new is an even better reason to not drop expensive stuff, less cash in the bank to replace that stuff...



No man, my point was I'm so used to it being attached to my lanyard that I just let it go thinking it was still attached to me. It didn't get damaged tho. I would have never purposly done that.!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 13, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> I guess the question would be who is FTA... LOL I know who it is now.. :msp_w00t:
> Funny guy



I call him Ed.
Jeff
He probably lurks.


----------



## Customcuts (May 13, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I call him Ed.
> Jeff
> He probably lurks.


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: lmao


----------

